# RTA vs RTA



## Ruan0.30 (28/8/17)

Evening guys... i have 2 rta's thats got me into mixed emotions...

RELOAD RTA dual coil
SERPENT SMM single coil

Is it really possible for my cheap SMM to have more flavour than my more expensive reload rta? NOTE: same coils(smilelykumeenit coils).. same cotton.. same juice VM XXX?

I really love my reload rta and now im stuck with better flavour on my smm but the reload seem muted on most juices i have tried.







Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bizkuit (28/8/17)

I not tried the reload as yet but the smm is one of the best rta's I've used recently.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (28/8/17)

Bizkuit said:


> I not tried the reload as yet but the smm is one of the best rta's I've used recently.


Ive benched my SMM since i got the reload about a week ago i dont know if its vapors tongue of whatsoever but the SMM is really damn good if i have to compare them price wise... i also tend to tighten my screws more than normal people and i am stripping grub screws on the reload like mad... so im looking into changing them with stronger ones. Dont ask me why i tighten so much but i do... had tooo much close calls on the mechs with loose coils and ohms jumping around.


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (28/8/17)

@TheV i hope you have both like me i know u have the reload...

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (28/8/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> @TheV i hope you have both like me i know u have the reload...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Can I call dibs on that purdy reload if it's not working out... I'm also loving my smm at the moment but the thing is thirsty! Go through more juice than I have ever

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (28/8/17)

Jengz said:


> Can I call dibs on that purdy reload if it's not working out... I'm also loving my smm at the moment but the thing is thirsty! Go through more juice than I have ever


Haha reload is not lite on juice either but im used to it... my opel OPC sucks 95 juice like mad so its nothing new... ammit22 is great on juice and flavour.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## TheV (28/8/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> @TheV i hope you have both like me i know u have the reload...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Hey @Ruan0.30, unfortunately I don't have a SMM but it sounds like I might need to get myself one.
If I do I'll definitely come post back here with my thoughts.
At the moment though I'm still loving the Reload

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (28/8/17)

TheV said:


> Hey @Ruan0.30, unfortunately I don't have a SMM but it sounds like I might need to get myself one.
> If I do I'll definitely come post back here with my thoughts.
> At the moment though I'm still loving the Reload


Please tag anyone else that has reloads coz im really starting to get over this reload... think im gonna try a bigass 40mm single coil and see haha

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (28/8/17)

Only thing i cant take is i have the expensive reload but i have to take the SMM with me coz im a huge flavour chaser... reviews seem to let me down these days but please @TheV get one soon lol.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (28/8/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Please tag anyone else that has reloads coz im really starting to get over this reload... think im gonna try a bigass 40mm single coil and see haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Maybe one of these guys can share an opinion:
@BioHAZarD @CMMACKEM @KZOR @AlphaDog

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (28/8/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Only thing i cant take is i have the expensive reload but i have to take the SMM with me coz im a huge flavour chaser... reviews seem to let me down these days but please @TheV get one soon lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


At the end of the day its not the price that matters but the experience. If the SMM works better for you then that is just what it is, eh¿
That being said I'll keep an eye on the classifieds for a SMM (I'm too curious not to).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (28/8/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Haha reload is not lite on juice either but im used to it... my opel OPC sucks 95 juice like mad so its nothing new... ammit22 is great on juice and flavour.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Honestly I can't wait to try XXX in something like a skyline, because the smm filled with XXX makes me lose all hope in other vapes. It's like they were made for one another

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (28/8/17)

Jengz said:


> Honestly I can't wait to try XXX in something like a skyline, because the smm filled with XXX makes me lose all hope in other vapes. It's like they were made for one another


I might sound stupid now but i have a skyline and my billet box gives me more flavour on xxx or other menthol juices on the same good quality coils. Im not very happy at all with my skyline and my juice flow control got stuck (im not the first with this issue) in open position... now some might say i over opened it or this or that but at the end of the day i never even had any problems with my SMM which is alot cheaper than a skyline coz it doesnt have the silly "smart" juice flow control (tried the fridge and Q20). But thats only my opinion.





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/17)

Now this is an interesting thread... and the Serpent Mini 25 is still one of the best tanks around for flavour for me... My BB's and Skyline's beat it but not by a lot (but certainly noticeable)... I also have the Reload but it has dual coils in it and to give it a fair chance I need to rebuild it with a single Fused Clapton because it has been disappointing with the dual coils...

The Skyline for me stills rules the roost and I'm never without a BB or 2 as well.

Now that VapeCon is over and I'm recovering slowly I plan to PitStop my Tanks and BB's and add some other juices into my repertoire. First juice to going into Skyline #2 will be Nasty's Mango called Cush Man. Skyline #3 and #4 are both in Germany having some special attention paid to them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30 (28/8/17)

@Rob Fisher have you tried the serpent SMM? It comes sooo close to my billet box as can. I would love to hear ur thoughts on one.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> @Rob Fisher have you tried the serpent SMM? It comes sooo close to my billet box as can. I would love to hear ur thoughts on one.



@Ruan0.30 it's also a great tank and I do have one... well I did have... I gave it to a mate... but yes it's a great flavour tank!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CeeJay (28/8/17)

I've been contemplating the purchase of these 2 tanks as I only own Goons and CSMNT‘s at the moment. I need a tank in my rotation. The hype has me wanting the Reload but the SMM reviews have me wanting the SMM. Hope that there'll be more input here so that I can make up my mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (28/8/17)

After now 12 RTAs (Serpent 25mm Petri 24mm? Mage etc), in 10 months. In my opinion the holy grail when it comes to dual coil flavor is the Reload RTA.

Nothing comes close.

This may help:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30 (28/8/17)

Sooo i did a quick 3 builds into the reload with a single coil... into the ammit22 with a single smaller coil and in my billet box with a small coil and the smm along the side... i tried all 4 of them and the billet box and the smm really has more flavour than the reload... ill continue to vape all 4 of them tomorrow and see. This seems really crazy but if you own a smm and a reload try it urself... i find the reload a very hot vape coz u want put smaller than dual 25 in them as the cotton that goes into the wicking holes are not enough and u might end up with a juice dump unless u can refill very quick!. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (29/8/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Ive benched my SMM since i got the reload about a week ago i dont know if its vapors tongue of whatsoever but the SMM is really damn good if i have to compare them price wise... i also tend to tighten my screws more than normal people and i am stripping grub screws on the reload like mad... so im looking into changing them with stronger ones. Dont ask me why i tighten so much but i do... had tooo much close calls on the mechs with loose coils and ohms jumping around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Just a word of warning. If you replace grub screws with stronger ones and they are in fact "stronger" than the posts they screw into, the next failure will be stripping the threads in the posts which will be hard if near impossible to recover from. Grub screws are designed to be the weaker link for this purpose.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (29/8/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Sooo i did a quick 3 builds into the reload with a single coil... into the ammit22 with a single smaller coil and in my billet box with a small coil and the smm along the side... i tried all 4 of them and the billet box and the smm really has more flavour than the reload... ill continue to vape all 4 of them tomorrow and see. This seems really crazy but if you own a smm and a reload try it urself... i find the reload a very hot vape coz u want put smaller than dual 25 in them as the cotton that goes into the wicking holes are not enough and u might end up with a juice dump unless u can refill very quick!.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Buy a torque screw driver set. I stripped mine and now they come right out.

Read this thread if you have wicking issues https://www.ecigssa.co.za/reloaded-rta-by-reloaded-usa-kylin-killer.t37216/page-3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/8/17)

TheV said:


> Hey @Ruan0.30, unfortunately I don't have a SMM but it sounds like I might need to get myself one.
> If I do I'll definitely come post back here with my thoughts.
> At the moment though I'm still loving the Reload



@TheV - I can't compare the Serpent SMM to other RTAs since I don't have any others (yet - after September it will be a very different story). I can however vouch for the SMM as an easy build and excellent flavor. I'm collecting my second one in September. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (29/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @TheV - I can't compare the Serpent SMM to other RTAs since I don't have any others (yet - after September it will be a very different story). I can however vouch for the SMM as an easy build and excellent flavor. I'm collecting my second one in September.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been curious about the SSM since release. I'll definitely get my hands on one eventually

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (29/8/17)

TheV said:


> I've been curious about the SSM since release. I'll definitely get my hands on one eventually


I got one at the Vape Con, and Man!!! Just wow! Ive been vaping Exclusively on my CSMNT since I got it a Few months ago, so Flavor is key for me. The SMM blasted my Sock off with the flavor produced!!! I am loving this littkle beast and would reccomend it to everyone.
The smallish juice capacity is the only con for me, this needs like a 20ML tank Hahahahaha

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Neval630 (29/8/17)

Any thoughts on the ammit dual vs serpent smm on flavor ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (29/8/17)

TheV said:


> Maybe one of these guys can share an opinion:
> @BioHAZarD @CMMACKEM @KZOR @AlphaDog


I'm really enjoying my Reload. It's designed for dual coils and that's where it shines. Coil placement is important as well - not too high, not too low.
No leaking, no condensation under the tank, decent juice capacity, great build quality... If you aren't enjoying it, then perhaps its got to do with your build?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

